# Mails werden nicht empfangen



## MrJack (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Also, ich habe das Forum bereits durchforstet und festgestellt das es hier schon einige Threads gibt, die auf das Thema eingehen, aber mir haben sie nicht geholfen...

System:
Debian Etch (nach dem perfekten Setup)
ispconfig 2.2.23 


Mail versenden ist kein Problem, geht super und auch mit ssl-Verschlüsselung.
Nur das Empfangen will nicht so wirklich

Immer wenn ich eine Mail schreibe, bekommt der Sender folgendes zurück:

```
This is the mail system at host mydomain.org.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=33739250&t=de1927698090.1212831246.a0a32fbc&to=web8_admin%40stock.ovh.net"]web8_admin@stock.ovh.net[/URL]> (expanded from <[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=33739250&t=de1927698090.1212831246.a0a32fbc&to=admin%40designed4u.org"]admin@mydomain.org[/URL]>): Host or
    domain name not found. Name service error for name=stock.ovh.net type=A:
    Host found but no data record of requested type
```

Im Anhang Nr.1 steht folgendes:

```
Final-Recipient: rfc822; [URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=33739250&t=de1927698090.1212831246.a0a32fbc&to=web8_admin%40stock.ovh.net"]web8_admin@stock.ovh.net[/URL]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=33739250&t=de1927698090.1212831246.a0a32fbc&to=admin%40designed4u.org"]admin@mydomain.org[/URL]
Action: failed
Status: 5.4.4
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Host or domain name not found. Name service error
    for name=stock.ovh.net type=A: Host found but no data record of requested
    type
```
Im Anhang Nr. 2 steht die Mail die nicht ankam.

Nun die mail.log:

```
Jun  1 05:57:46 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 05:57:46 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:01:41 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:01:41 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:05:34 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:69.13.35.153]
Jun  1 06:05:34 mydomaincourierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:69.13.35.153]
Jun  1 06:05:35 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:05:35 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:09:38 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:09:38 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:13:36 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:13:36 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:17:34 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:17:34 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:21:28 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:21:28 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:25:26 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:25:26 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:29:21 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:29:21 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:33:15 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:33:15 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:37:11 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:37:11 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:41:08 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:41:08 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:45:04 mydomain courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
Jun  1 06:45:04 mydomain courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.186.47.213]
```
(mydomain entspricht meiner domain)

Die Mail wurde von mir um ~11:40 geschrieben.
Die LOG geht immer so weiter, außer das manchmal warnungen von clamAV kommen (wenn es nicht 100% aktuell ist).

wo liegt der Fehler?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2008)

Dein Problem ist kein mail sondern ein DNS Fehler. Du musst einen DNS A-Record "stock" auf dem primären DNS Server der Domain ovh.net einrichten, der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## MrJack (8. Juni 2008)

Hey super, danke, werde ich sofort austesten.

mfg,
MrJack

//edit: Daran lag's nicht. Ich hatte schlichtweg vergessen in /etc/mailname meine domain einzutragen. Dort stand noch (vom perfekten Setup) Stock.ovh.net . 

Jetzt läuft alles, wirklich herrlich. Vielen Dank Till.


----------

